# Change Refresh Rate, Is It Possible?



## Maztrfred (Apr 16, 2008)

Can I change the refresh rate of the display on my computer? I noticed an option to do so under display prferences, but it was locked. I need to change it from 75 to 60.


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 16, 2008)

What kind of monitor do you have? What Mac? What version of the operating system?

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Maztrfred (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a Powermac G3, os X 10.3.9, and a CRT monitor, G4 probablly, I know its not G3.

Just got this computer for free, not sure about the exact specifications.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 17, 2008)

If a certain refresh rate doesn't show up, it means that Mac OS X has deemed that you probably can't run the monitor at that specific resolution and refresh rate.

You may only be able to run 60Hz at certain resolutions.  What resolution are you currently running the CRT at, and what other resolutions are available in the Displays pane of the System Preferences?


----------



## Maztrfred (Apr 17, 2008)

The only option available is 1024 x 768, even in all the other options for the number of colors (256, thousands, and millions). I guess it is not possible to change the refresh rate.

Thanks for the help everybody!


----------

